

Does anyone have an alternative link to a Hacker News RSS feed that works correctly? - rob

This one seems to be generating URLs incorrectly when referencing this site (for example, the comments link shows up as http://news.ycombinator.comitem/?id=102876). Just one that has the comments issue fixed would be fine.
======
jyu
I used feedity.com, inserted news.ycombinator.com and edited it to only
display titles. This can probably be done with any RSS feed generator.
[http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhk...](http://www.feedity.com/?xccH2xIG%252bIhCywXfu149J8ltp3V3aMhkhttp://news.ycombinator.com%40%40%40CAT%40%40%406)

